# PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2012 stehen fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2012 stehen fest*

					Die Leser der PC Games Hardware stimmten online und per Briefwahl in 27 Kategorien über ihre Favoriten des Jahres 2012 ab und machten Asus, AMD, Logitech und Samsung zu den beliebtesten Herstellern des vergangenen Jahres.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2012 stehen fest*


----------



## michelthemaster (4. Februar 2013)

Aus bitte welchem Grund ist Nvidia bei den GPUs dieses Jahr vorne? Total lächerlich und untragbar, wie ich finde. Nein, die GPUs sind bei Weitem nicht schlecht, aber diesmal war AMD ein ganzes Stück vorraus, wie ich finde.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Achtung, könnte eine persönliche Meinung enthalten!


----------



## beren2707 (4. Februar 2013)

Ist für mich auch vollkommen unverständlich. Muss wohl die lange gepflegte AMD-Verunglimpfung der angeblich schlechten Treiber etc. sein, die nach wie vor Früchte trägt. Witzig in dem Bereich, dass bei Produkten des Jahres die 7970 GHz Ed. VOR der 680 liegt. Dafür liegt GK104 bei der Technologie des Jahres aufm 2. Platz. WTF?
Auch Asus hat - weshalb auch immer - seinen Top-Platz bei den Notebooks behalten.  Da knallen die Sektkorken in den RMA-Abteilungen.

P.S. *hust*Aufmacher: Leserwahl 2011*hust*


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob's stimmt, aber ein Kumpel hat mir erzählt, nvidia hätte das dauernd auf ihrer Facebook Seite gepostet.
(Falls es stimmt, kann man das ja vergessen, ist dann ja nicht mehr fair)

mMn sollte auch AMD vorne sein. 
Mehr Leistung für weniger Geld, ohne Beschneidungen beim Computing Teil, mit fettem Spielebundle und dann auch noch sehr schnelle und super Treiberupdates. (Die bei den Performance Verbesserungen auch halten, was AMD im Vorraus verspricht)


----------



## Hideout (4. Februar 2013)

Weil manche trotzdem ihre festen Marken, mit denen sie zufrieden sind, einfach lieber mögen.
Hier gerne als "Fanboys" verschriehen. 
Von daher wird sich wohl immer so eine gewisse Tendenz zu einigen Herstellern zeigen.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Februar 2013)

So es ist leider, nicht Qualität setzt sich durch, sondern Image und Markenbindung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2013)

Da mach ich mir die Arbeit und lege 100 fake-Accounts an, und trotzdem gewinnt Nvidia 
Scherz beiseite, ich hätts AMD gewünscht, dass sie diesen Imageerfolg für die gute HD7000-Serie hätte verbuchen können.


----------



## ich111 (4. Februar 2013)

Die Logik ist halt einfach der Wahnsinn

Und wie zum Teufel kann OCZ auf den 2.ten SSD Hersteller Platz kommen? Die kriegen ja fast mehr SSDs rein, als die verkaufen können


----------



## Thallassa (4. Februar 2013)

Ach, mit wundert gar nichts mehr. Fractal hat den ersten Platz bei Gehäusen verdient finde ich, ASUS bei den SoKas und Samsung bei den SSDs... Aber sonst? Naja, die große Masse eben. Denke die, die zu solchen Votings verhelfen, zeigen sich hier nicht so oft. Logitröt dritter bei Kopfhörer wtf? Da fallen mir 46566237524 bessere Hersteller ein, wenn man die Ultimate Ears mal außen vor lässt. Und selbst dann kam da nicht viel von Logitech dieses Jahr. Auch Sennheiser hatte den ersten Platz nicht verdient - für mich geht der ganz klar an Audeze


----------



## ugotitbad (4. Februar 2013)

Alternate wurde Versender des Jahres 2012, die Aktion von Caseking hat wohl nicht gereicht. Die Briefe haben die entscheidenen Prozente für Alternate eingefahren. Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, wurde größtenteils nur für das gestimmt was jeder selber verbaut hat.


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Februar 2013)

Ich finde bei RAM hätten Kingston, Avexir oder Patriot gewinnen sollen.
Und bei den brettchen fehlt mir MSI.
Der Rest ist aber ok.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Februar 2013)

Fractal Design, 1.Platz bei Gehäusen, Glückwunsch! *jubeltröötkonfettiwerf*


----------



## ugotitbad (4. Februar 2013)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Fractal Design, 1.Platz bei Gehäusen, Glückwunsch! *jubeltröötkonfettiwerf*


 
Kannst dir nun ein Keks von kaufen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Februar 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Kannst dir nun ein Keks von kaufen.


 
Nicht irgendeinen Keks......OREO.
Bei den Cases waren NZXT ( Switch), Cooler Master ( Cosmos 2) und Silverstone ( TJ-11) meine Favoriten.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Februar 2013)

Schwedische Haferkekse


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Februar 2013)

Teilweise kann ich es verstehen, teilweise auch nicht!
Ok, manche Sachen kommen sicherlich von "Fanboytum" und "Ich hab davon noch was rumliegen", aber gerade bei den Dingen, die man nicht so häufig erneuert: Was hat der/die/das 5 Jahre alte Soundsystem/Maus/Tasta/Monitor oder sonstiges, die schon soo lange soo gut halten, von denen man in den Kommentarthreads liest mit den Leistungen aus *2012* zu tun?


----------



## keinnick (5. Februar 2013)

_"An der Leserwahl haben fast 3.000 Leser teilgenommen (ca. 2.000 über die Onlineumfrage und noch einmal ca. 1.000 per Briefwahl)."_

Der arme Praktikant, der dafür zuständig war, die Briefe auszuwerten 

Aber Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## Xperia1984 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich habe alle Kommentare gelesen und möchte auch etwas dazu schreiben. Ich bin kein sogenannter Fan-Boy, aber wenn ich solche Kommentare lese wie "nicht Qualität setzt sich durch, sondern Image und Markenbindung"

Intel konnte durchaus mit Qualität, Leistung und Energieeffizienz glänzen und ich bin gespannt was die nächsten Generationen der Prozessoren mit sich bringt.

AMD Prozessoren mögen zwar günstiger sein als Intel aber dafür bietet AMD (un-übertaktet) viel weniger Leistung und das bei mehr als 100 bzw. 125 Watt oder mehr an Leistungsaufnahme.

Mag jetzt jeder rummeckern aber so schaut es nun mal aus, AMD braucht schon einen 8 Kern Prozessor um an die Leistung eines 4 Kern von Intel heranzukommen. Ich konnte selber einige aktuelle AMD und Intel Prozessoren Testen und kann mir dadurch meine eigene Meinung bilden, auch wenn diese nicht jeden gefallen mag...

Das einzigste was besser ist bei AMD ist die im Prozessor integrierte Grafik aber das ist auch nicht so weltbewegend das ich sagen würde ich kaufe mir lieber ein AMD, da müsste noch einiges verbessert werden um mich zu überzeugen, vorallem bei der Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2013)

Wahnsinn, so viel hast du gelesen und dich extra angemeldet, aber dann scheiterts dran, den Unterschied zwischen Prozessor und Grafikkarte zu erkennen. Oder hast dus einfach überlesen? Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist für mich auch vollkommen  unverständlich. Muss wohl die *lange gepflegte AMD-Verunglimpfung  der angeblich schlechten Treiber etc.* [Hervorh. d. Verf.] sein, die nach wie vor Früchte  trägt. Witzig in dem Bereich, dass bei Produkten des Jahres die  *7970 GHz Ed. VOR der 680* [Hervorh. d. Verf.] liegt. Dafür liegt *GK104* [Hervorh. d. Verf.] bei der Technologie  des Jahres aufm 2. Platz.*


Daran sollte doch ersichtlich sein, dass es hier um die Grafikkartensparte ging.
Bei CPUs sagt niemand was dagegen, dass AMD aktuell in vielerlei Hinsicht hinten dran ist. Ein Sieg von AMD wäre in der Kategorie absolut unverdient gewesen, das klare Ergebnis machts doch deutlich.


----------



## ct5010 (5. Februar 2013)

Lian Li bei den Gehäusen? Nichts neues von denen, schon länger so! BitFenix FTW! 

Und bei Smartphones Apple vor HTC? 

SSDs OCZ vor Crucial? 

Und warum zum Teufel ist Nvidia hinter AMD bei den Grafikkarten? Einfach lächerlich, die 7970 ist schlägt mit neuem Treiber die 680, da haben wohl einige was nicht mitbekommen!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Lian Li bei den Gehäusen? Nichts neues von denen, schon länger so! BitFenix FTW!


 
Da hast du wohl die Dampflock nicht mitbekommen!


----------



## DrWaikiki (5. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich hab auch nichts gehört.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Februar 2013)

Also dass mit OCZ kann ich echt nicht verstehen ^^

Klar stellen die schnelle SSDs her, aber die Ausfallraten sind ja mal nicht gerade so toll ...


----------



## ct5010 (5. Februar 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl die Dampflock nicht mitbekommen!


 
Hast wohl das Prodigy und das Ghost nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2013)

Anscheinend haben die von OCZ sich mit der Vertex 4 schon verbessert. Naja, und 5 Jahre Garantie sind auch nice!


----------



## ct5010 (5. Februar 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben die von OCZ sich mit der Vertex 4 schon verbessert. Naja, und 5 Jahre Garantie sind auch nice!


 
Die Crucial m4 hat trotzdem wenigere Ausfallraten


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Februar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Hast wohl das Prodigy und das Ghost nicht mitbekommen...


 
Ich habe den BitFenix Survivor Tower; seitdem weiß ich wieder die No-Name Qualitätstower der 20€ Marke inc. NT zu schätzen 
ne ne ne  BitFenix ist für mich wie (alte ?) be Quite! NTs & IBM HDs (gibt es zum Glück nicht mehr) => 
hatte man einmal welche will man lange Zeit nichts mehr von der Marke wissen.


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Februar 2013)

Gabs - kombiniert mit der Leserwahl - nicht auch noch ein Gewinnspiel oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## GxGamer (6. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub da gabs noch nie ein Gewinnspiel.
Ich drück aber so gerne auf Knöpfe im Internet, deswegen mach ich da immer mit.


----------



## velvettiger (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

wie kann man nur die "Apotheke" Alternate zum Versender des Jahres wählen. Habt wohl alle zuviel Geld. Ja, ja der Kundendienst.
Andere haben auch einen guten Service, siehe Amazon, obwohl die nicht gerade preiswerter sind.
Okay,ich habe bei Alternate mal einen Monitor bestellt, bekommen, vorsichtig ausgepackt und angeschlossen. 
Er gefiel mir nicht. Also wieder rein ins Paket und ab damit. Im Ganzen war der Monitor ca. 20 Minuten bei mir in der Wohnung.
Alternate hat mir dann € 25,- einfach abgezogen, weil der Monitor angeblich nicht mehr verkaufsfähig wäre. Ich habe angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, das der Monitor TOTAL nach Rauch stinkt ( ! ).
Ob ich Raucher wäre usw., ich bejahte und es blieb bei dieser unfreundlichen Angelegenheit. Ich finde Alternate hat sich hier ein bißchen stark aus dem Fenster gelehnt. 

Aber der Kunde ist auch beim "Versender des Jahres" der Dumme.
Viel Spaß noch mit Alternate.
Bye, bye


----------

